# Ps3-Controller für Project Cars auf PC



## DonPotato (10. Januar 2016)

*Ps3-Controller für Project Cars auf PC*

Hallöchen,

ich wollte mal fragen, wie man den Ps3-Controller für Project Cars nutzen kann, denn ich hab in den Einstellungen nur den Xbox-Controller gesehen.
Hab mir diverse Foreneinträge angeschaut, die waren aber schon alle etwas älter.

MfG Don


----------



## the_swiss (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ps3-Controller für Project Cars auf PC*

Es gibt einen Weg, den PC glauben zu lassen, es wäre ein X360-Controller. Dafür gibt es ein kleines Programm. Ich suche kurz mal.

Edit: Das wäre das Programm: DS3 Tool (Better DS3) - Download - CHIP Damit kannst du deinen PS3-Controller über USB anschliessen, und dann darüber konfigurieren.

Edit #2: Kurze Info für alle mit einem DualShock 4: Hier wäre ein ähnliches Programm für den DS4: DS4 To XInput Wrapper


----------



## DonPotato (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ps3-Controller für Project Cars auf PC*

Ich habs ausprobiert, das Programm erkennt den Controller (wenn ich ihn mit dem Aufladekabel verbunden habe) aber es blinken nur die vier roten Leds. Ich bekomme ihn auch gar nicht an, wenn ich ihn nicht über das Kabel verbinde.

Spielt zufällig jemand selber mit diesem Controller ?


----------



## Flautze (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ps3-Controller für Project Cars auf PC*

Moin,
ich weiß nicht, wie genau du die Anleitung auf Chip.de befolgt hast, aber du musst auch MotionInjoy installieren, welches den eigentlichen Treiber stellt.
Das Tool hatte ich vor einigen Jahren mal erfolgreich zum Laufen gebracht..


> "Better DS3" bringt keine eigenen Treiber mit. Um das Tool zu nutzen, laden und installieren Sie zuerst MotioninJoy - auf Ihrem Rechner finden Sie anschließend das "DS3 Tool". Starten Sie das Tool und schließen Sie Ihren Controller an. Nach einigen Sekunden taucht der Controller in der Registerkarte "Driver Manager" auf. Über den Button "Load Driver" installieren Sie den passenden Treiber. Jetzt können Sie das "DS3 Tool" wieder schließen und die restliche Konfiguration in "Better DS3" erledigen.


----------



## Hummel_1980 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ps3-Controller für Project Cars auf PC*

Das Blinken der vier LEDs an Controller zeigt dir nur, dass der Akku geladen wird. Das DS3 Tool funktioniert wunderbar, hatte es selbst damals genutzt als ich noch eine PS3 samt Controller hatte und den am PC nutzen wollte.


----------



## liqu90 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ps3-Controller für Project Cars auf PC*



the_swiss schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Weg, den PC glauben zu lassen, es wäre ein X360-Controller. Dafür gibt es ein kleines Programm. Ich suche kurz mal.
> 
> Edit: Das wäre das Programm: DS3 Tool (Better DS3) - Download - CHIP Damit kannst du deinen PS3-Controller über USB anschliessen, und dann darüber konfigurieren.
> 
> Edit #2: Kurze Info für alle mit einem DualShock 4: Hier wäre ein ähnliches Programm für den DS4: DS4 To XInput Wrapper



hier noch eine kleine Anleitung per Video, falls es bis dato nicht geklappt hat. ( bei mir funktioniert das einwandfrei, vor kurzem erst für RocketLeague installiert)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5123grLdCs


----------



## Redrudi (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ps3-Controller für Project Cars auf PC*

Genau,funktioniert prima mit der Anleitung.Ich kann jetzt mit Controller angeln.


----------



## RockABillyKilla (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ps3-Controller für Project Cars auf PC*

Moin, moin...gibt es eine Möglichkeit in PCars mit dem PS3-Controller linear Gas zu geben und zu bremsen...also nicht nur die Stellung "Vollgas- bzw. bremse"???

Mit den Sticks kann man dies ja machen, nur ich finde R2 und L2 konfortabler und das die Tasten dies unterstützen zeigt sich ja in GTA V, da fährt man ja auch so die Autos!

Dankeschön schonmal...Micha


----------



## aloha84 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ps3-Controller für Project Cars auf PC*

Werden die Tasten nicht als Z-Achse erkannt?


----------



## RockABillyKilla (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ps3-Controller für Project Cars auf PC*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Werden die Tasten nicht als Z-Achse erkannt?



Aaaaaarg...mein Fehler, ich habe in Motioninjoy die Tasten als "BUTTON" festgelegt, nach Änderung in "TRIGGER" geht es nun!

Supi...nun kann ich trotz meines nicht mehr vorhandenen Wheels PCars weiterspielen mit dem PS3 Controller 

Dankeschön Aloha...Du hast mir auf die Sprünge geholfen...*TOP*


----------

